# Instead of using a row counter....



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

I can never remember to consistently flip the counter--so two rows later I'm hopelessly lost. 

The photo shows what I do instead. These are the underarm decreases in a sweater.

The contrasting yarn goes under, behind, and back over the knitted yarn each time I begin a row with a decrease.

If I forget to flip the tracking yarn, I can always just weave it in--either that, or I forgot my decrease altogether and have to frog back anyway.

I also find this method useful for tracking rows between cables


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Neat idea.

Jan xx


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

very good idea must try,


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I like that idea - I would remember that one but I never remember the counter.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Pretty good idea


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a good idea. Thanks for sharing. Something I have tried is on the first row I place a marker after the first stitch. On the second row I place the marker after the second stitch etc. That is when knitting in the round. If knitting straight place it after the first stitch and knit that row, knit back and when knitting next row place marker after the third stitch. Sounds complicated, but is easy and you cannot forget to do it. jinx


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is a good idea. Thanks for sharing. Something I have tried is on the first row I place a marker after the first stitch. On the second row I place the marker after the second stitch etc. That is when knitting in the round. If knitting straight place it after the first stitch and knit that row, knit back and when knitting next row place marker after the third stitch. Sounds complicated, but is easy and you cannot forget to do it. jinx


I think that I do the same thing with safety pin like markers. I put one when I decrease. I put another at the next decrease and so on. Sometimes I only use two moving the bottom one up to the next decrease so I can make sure they are the right number of rows apart. If I have to make a certain number of decreases I use multiple markers. Coiless pins work the same way and are cheaper than markers. I also use a stitch holder with a row counter an pin it near where I need it so I don't forget to change the number.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm going to try that Chriscol. I am just plumb awful when it comes to remembering to click the counter or jot it down on paper.

One thing I do though is run a life line where I start the decreases and count the number of stitches that I have at that point. If I forget to make whatever mark I am using, I simply need to recount the stitches to figure out where I am. 

I like your idea better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi: the counter drives me crazy. i am still using the pencil and paper. this idea is great because the contrast color will help you remember. thanks


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Yippy! another better way. Thanks Chriscol


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

pretty fingerless gloves for your avatar


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is so easy good idea, I just saw on Knit and Crochet last night the host recommended that we use safety pins along the side to mark whatever wve may need to count.
On the same line, but I thought how many safety pins would I need for a sweater? lol


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

THANKS FOR THIS. This is why this site is so VALUABLE. Experience makes a GREAT "creative innovator"! THANKS so much for sharing. I am a "zone-out" knitter, too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

chriscol said:


> I can never remember to consistently flip the counter--so two rows later I'm hopelessly lost.
> 
> The photo shows what I do instead. These are the underarm decreases in a sweater.
> 
> ...


That is how I keep track as well, good yo know i'm not alone


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

most astute and handy--cannot lose or misplace!!! oh yea!
my grandma used to do this with small tie as markers.
R


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I made a counter using a thin dowel and wooden beads of red white and blue in that order and every thime a make a row I just slide a bead over I have a small clip to hold the place if I stop knitting. It works for me it is like an abacus.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

very nice.
R


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

what a great and simple and needed idea - all in one. thanx for sharing it with all of us at KP


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I do something similar, using a contrasting yarn, but on my first row (working back and forth) I put the yarn between the first and second stitches. I knit that row, then the next and on the third row I pick up one of the tails and put it between the third and fourth stitches - and so on, moving my piece of yarn two stitches every other row. Working in the round I move the yarn counter every row. That way it takes a quick look to see exactly where I am. I usually only do this for pattern rows and can see it would get tedious to count the rows of an entire garment, so I really like your idea and will keep it in mind for future projects.



chriscol said:


> I can never remember to consistently flip the counter--so two rows later I'm hopelessly lost.
> 
> The photo shows what I do instead. These are the underarm decreases in a sweater.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I just use a sticky note on my pattern, so it's easy to move. I have trained myself (it took a while) to mark down pretty much where I am or what I've done after each row. For some patterns, especially if I am prone to let the knitting set between sessions, I write down "Your next row is Row xx" for when I pick it up again. That has helped me tremendously at times.


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

I do the same


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

that is a great idea! I always place a locking st marker in my decreases, that way I only have to count the markers.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

that is a great idea! I always place a locking st marker in my decreases, that way I only have to count the markers.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your super idea with us. I will use this method next time. I forget to change the row counter all the time.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, very clever of you... gonna try it too.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great idea....I still have been using paper and pencil. Will have to give this a try next time I do a sweater....Thanks. D.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

What a smart idea. I plan to steal it. Thank you !!!

Ramona


----------



## Celticjoy (Nov 25, 2011)

chriscol said:


> I can never remember to consistently flip the counter--so two rows later I'm hopelessly lost.
> 
> The photo shows what I do instead. These are the underarm decreases in a sweater.
> 
> ...


What a great technique. The photo is very clear. However, I'm stuck on the "contrasting yarn goes under, behind, and back over the knitted yarn...." Is the stitch seen between the long contrast yarn stitches the beginning of the decrease row?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good idea. Oe of my curret projects has a row couter o the eedle ad I have a pad of paper ext to my chair. I still forget to chage couter AD make marks o paper. I'm tryig your idea asap. Thanks.


----------



## allisonpqrst (Jan 8, 2012)

hi, i do that too, but i find i need to use a very fine yarn in a contrast colour, as sometimes you can see where the marker yarn was pulled out later, if you use one the same size. i find a fine and 'hairy' kind of yarn, like one with a bit of mohair in it, sticks best. sewing cotton tends to fall out, which defeats the purpose.

i also use this method to mark where the side seams would be if i'm knitting a pattern on circular needles that was meant to be knitted on straight needles. and i use a different colour for the right and left side so i can tell which is the front and the back of a jumper easily (i use red on the right because it begins with r). it makes it easy to get the armhole placement correct without so much tedious counting.

by the way, i'm so stingy that i pull the marker yarns out and use them again!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have aa pill bottle with all kinds of threads and yarns for life lines, so don't feel stingy. Why waste a perfectly good piece of thread or yarn. Thanks for the tips too. I do use dental floss alot.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

chriscol said:


> I can never remember to consistently flip the counter--so two rows later I'm hopelessly lost.
> 
> The photo shows what I do instead. These are the underarm decreases in a sweater.
> 
> ...


Thank you I used stitch markers every time I decreased on my sweater I am making. But this is a good idea also. Thanks for sharing


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Great idea! I have the same problem with the counters, especially in my knitting group when we get to talking and laughing!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't talk and knit yet at the same time. Need to concentrate too much at this point. I can listen to tv but can't watch it. But I still consider myself a newbie.


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

what a smart idea!!! I have the same problem with the counter. I've got to try your way.


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

what a smart idea!!! I have the same problem with the counter. I've got to try your way.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's a clever fix... I just look at the knitting and spot the decreases and count them. Also count rows between them if I get lost.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me of this easy method. I haven't used it for so long I forgot about it. Your picture is great.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html
My friends like this gadget. Makes it hard to forget to click or each row. jinx


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jinx, that is a great idea. Harder to forget with that on your finger. I may get one. Price is nice too. Thanks


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

these are great and there is some choice depending on where you are and what you have available to use. if you are a writer, i just usually write it out in an abbreviated way and then i only have to minimally check or tick or "x"--one way for row # and the other "x" stroke for row #2. this keeps the writing down.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good idea to keep rows straight. Learning all kinds of tricks here.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

What a great idea! I often use little loops of off-cuts of different coloured yarns to mark my decrease rows et. I just loop them round the first stitch of the decrease row and I can add them later with a crochet hook if I forget, but I like this idea, it looks a lot neater!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

good idea


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Great item, I have just ordered one. Thank you for sharing


----------



## SuzieGustafson (Feb 21, 2012)

I just tried this tonight and I love it. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good reviewa, can't wait til I get mine.


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm old fashioned - I like paper and pencil. I like the project sheets from afterthisrow.com. It keeps me on track better than anything else I've used.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

What are on the project sheets? And how do they work?



Tayloredtome said:


> I'm old fashioned - I like paper and pencil. I like the project sheets from afterthisrow.com. It keeps me on track better than anything else I've used.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## Perickson (Oct 16, 2012)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

good idea,if I'm doing an aran and have 4/5 panels my needles are half counters!


----------



## Grandma Caro (Jul 15, 2013)

This is a brilliantly simple idea. Like you I frequently forget to turn the row counter, will use your system from now on.


----------



## dhopkins (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice! I have to try this. I usually use a finger counter because it's in my line of sight so I don't forget to tap it


----------

